# Pineview For a Few Days



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

What a week to make camping reservations is all I'll say...rain/wind/cold but went anyways just glad we have a little house on wheels (trailer). 8)

Arrived Tuesday night but come Wednesday morning there was no way we'd get on the lake the wind was nasty and kicking up waves close to 4'. :shock:

Just a little insight if you ever decide to camp at Anderson Cove...the camp sites over looking the lake provide great views BUT NOT IN THE WIND!! We learned from past experience and now camp more inside the campground.[attachment=6:2lecgz5q]pineview 20-24 may 005.jpg[/attachment:2lecgz5q]
Anyways...weather broke for a few hours on Thursday and finally made it out. Within 5 minutes of trolling still letting out line whamo fish on. This was a little TM on the bump board measured out right 24.75 inches. Had a deformed short head with a large humped back and body...the picture doesn't do it justice but put up a nice little fight.[attachment=5:2lecgz5q]pineview 20-24 may 011.jpg[/attachment:2lecgz5q]
Then about 45 minutes later picked up this SMB trolling...[attachment=4:2lecgz5q]pineview 20-24 may 035.jpg[/attachment:2lecgz5q]
That was it as the wind/rain again started so off the lake we headed. Got back to camp...had some warm soup and relaxed enjoying the warmth of the fire with the pup and got some shots of the storm coming in over the mountains.[attachment=1:2lecgz5q]pineview 20-24 may 027.jpg[/attachment:2lecgz5q][attachment=2:2lecgz5q]pineview 20-24 may 036.jpg[/attachment:2lecgz5q][attachment=3:2lecgz5q]pineview 20-24 may 015.jpg[/attachment:2lecgz5q]

Headed out again late Friday morning...the bite was real slow casting the shoreline was able to hook into a TM and could see it about 3' down shaking it's head and out popped the crank bait...shortly thereafter had a nice size TM follow the crank but didn't seemed interested in biting it as I figured 8 the lure.

Saw a rather odd thing...a pair of Canadian Geese were swimming the shore line with a young'n...the young'n was behind the parents just a little then down the little one goes...popped back up and was gone again as the parents flapped their wings and on shore they went. Never saw the little one again...think'n a TM did the poor little thing in 

Trolled another portion of PV and got a little larger TM...this one measured out at 30". [attachment=0:2lecgz5q]pineview 20-24 may 034.jpg[/attachment:2lecgz5q]A little while later the reel screamed zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz and I had on something of size played the ole tug-o-war with the drag going out for about 7 minutes...tossed the lure and we never saw the fish...sure wish we had as I'm think'n it was a rather large TM.

For the entire trip and the time spent on the water...the water temp averaged 54 degrees. Water clarity is where you can see down about 4-5 feet. Back in the bays is cloudy/stained from the runoff. Water level is very high with virturally no sandy shore line to speak of. Lots and lots of submerged structure. The back of all the bays are covered with water still coming in fast and furious from each arm of the Ogden and all other creeks that drain into PV. PV will get very full this year. :mrgreen:

All in all it wasn't too bad at least we got to ops check the ole trailer furnace. Sure glad I upgraded from the tent...sure hope wherever you wet your line this holiday weekend the bite was on for you. :wink: :wink:


----------



## Poo Pie (Nov 23, 2007)

Even with the weather not cooperating looks like a nice weekend. Lucky you's


----------



## rick_rudder (Dec 31, 2007)

Nice fish k2!!! Looks like a good time. Sure woulda liked to see you land that big one. never seen a fish go after a bird before besides a great white, that woulda been neat to see. what were you having the luck on?


----------



## hunterfisher (Sep 14, 2007)

I have never cought a Tiger Muskie. I think it would be a good fight.


----------



## Puddles (Nov 28, 2007)

Nice report K2 of course the Musky Queen was able to land a few even with bad weather you are the expert  Thats a great lookin pup!!


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Good job! Sorry the action wasn't faster to balance out what the weather was throwing at you. Glad you still made the best of it though.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

I don't see that demon. As soon as I saw the picture of the fire I looked away. 

K2 when the musky ate the goose did it look like this? I found this on you tube.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jp9BSW38 ... re=related


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Did you do any boat swamping this weekend? :wink: j/k


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

**** you Fixed Blade! You got me good on that one.


----------



## waltny (Sep 8, 2007)

Ive yet to catch a muskey out of the 'view and you make it look so easy. Good job


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

rick_rudder said:


> what were you having the luck on?


Lure selection:

Cranks tossed were no larger than 6 inches. Spinners and spoons trolled; spinners dressed and spoons nothing over 1/2 oz.

FYI..75% of the time we base our lure selection on these three things: 1) water temp 2) water clarity and 3) water color...nothing fancy. Here's the link to a website Mepps water color research http://mepps.com/fishing_articles/article.php?id=77



fatbass said:


> ...did you notice the demon's face in the fire pic? :twisted: It's at the 8:00 position. :shock:


Hmmm...FB how may physc inkblots have you looked at in your day...ROFL :mrgreen: Just kidding of course my Willard friend, tell whiskey bro hello... :wink:



Huge29 said:


> Did you do any boat swamping this weekend? :wink: j/k


Ah come-on H29 I learned my lesson maintained a "very respectable" distance from anyone on the shore or fishing the shore line...not that there were a whole lot of folks out in the weather conditions we fished in. Water temp hovering at 54 and wind blowing at 15-20 MPH burrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr :shock: 8)



fixed blade said:


> K2 when the musky ate the goose did it look like this? I found this on you tube. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jp9BSW38 ... re=related


fixed blade you're showing re-runs and this ole bitty bag ain't falling for that one AGAIN...I think BTK posted that approx 3-4 months ago...I had to go to the doctor next day to adjust my HBP medicine after watching it. 

All's we can say is the 3Ps (passion, persistence, and patience) we're not experts but have done our homework on our TM addiction. :wink: :wink:


----------



## Lakecitypirate (Mar 4, 2008)

Wow I like the color in those Muskies


----------



## McFishin (Dec 24, 2007)

Good report K2. Thanks for the info. Im Going up to brave the weather later today. I think I might try a rubber ducky with a drop hook. :lol:


----------



## McFishin (Dec 24, 2007)

couldn't find my rubber ducky, I threw everything but the tackle box at them. Not a bite  . maybe next time.


----------

